# Paphos Fruit Market - Opening times?



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Quick question, does anyone know which times the Paphos Fruit Market (by the old town market) is actually open?

I go there some times but often it is closed and I've not yet found a pattern.

As usual with Cyprus there are NO signs whatsoever and no information on the internet (*sigh*). The sellers seem to know very little English so difficult to ask them.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Why don't you ask some of the shop and restaurant workers nearby. They mostly speak English and they must have an idea of when the market is open. 
My understanding was that it is open most mornings but I might be wrong.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There used to be a sign on the southern wall of the main market listing the opening times.


----------



## Loukia (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, I know this sounds ridiculous coming from someone in Australia but my cousin is out at the moment from Paphos and she says it is open 7:30 am every morning??
Hope we are talking about the same produce market


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Loukia said:


> Hi, I know this sounds ridiculous coming from someone in Australia but my cousin is out at the moment from Paphos and she says it is open 7:30 am every morning??
> Hope we are talking about the same produce market


Means you have to drag yourself out of bed before noon, Niklas.:ranger:

Anders


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Indeed Loukia & Veronica were right, I've been thinking about which DAYS but not realizing that by the time I get there it's long closed. Tried today at 11 and it was buzzing with life!

Btw if there was an edit button I would change the headline to 'FARMERS market', not sure why I wrote 'fruit market'.


----------



## inthepit (Jun 3, 2012)

hi, if you dont mind me asking what fruits do you get in cyprus/paphos? thanks am a fruitlover.


----------

